

Obama Administration shutting down all California Medical Marijuana - heynk
http://content.usatoday.com/communities/ondeadline/post/2011/10/feds-order-all-calif-medical-marijuana-outlets-to-close/1

======
kapitalx
Video From 2008 below: He makes a distinction between medical marijuana usage
and mum and pops shops selling marijuana. It all sounds consistent with this
action right up until the end where he said he would leave this to the states
and they should be concentrating on violent crimes! then it becomes
contradictory.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvUziSfMwAw&feature=relmf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvUziSfMwAw&feature=relmfu)

------
merlincorey
Title is misleading; only 16 dispensaries are thus far targeted, and many of
them were operating illegally to begin with. Also, according to one lawyer,
this sort of thing happened before, and mostly is the government trying to
solve problems for the cost of a stamp.

